# OK...Whose ram is this??



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

http://www.kcci.com/news/central-io...ines/-/9357080/17605298/-/i6p3w8/-/index.html


----------



## elevan (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah...like chasing him is really going to help catch him 

Poor guy just wanted to do some shopping for the ladies on his Christmas list


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 2, 2012)

Sheesh, didn't anyone think to just get a bucket of grain?  Or some roses?  And of course those flashing red lights and beeping horns that was really helping!  LOL...


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 2, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sheesh, didn't anyone think to just get a bucket of grain?  Or some roses?  And of course those flashing red lights and beeping horns that was really helping!  LOL...


Remember, this is Iowegians.....


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 2, 2012)

Dang it I told my family to keep henry home this year!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 2, 2012)

Trying to get home in time for Christmas.....I guess the airlines just aren't willing to let him hop on a plane with no money and only an offer of a bag of wool as payment!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 2, 2012)

Had to be a black sheep too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Had to be a black sheep too!


good one !!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe he was just trying to get his holiday shopping done.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

I would've loved to witness that!


----------

